# Paint Thickness Guages-is CM8828 worthwhile



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking to buy a Paint Thickness Guage and the ANDTEK CM-8828 seems to be the most affordable at around £170 new.
However I believe it only gives one single reading for overall thickness of the primer, base coat and clearcoat combined, which leaves you guesstimating how much clear coat you have to play with when cutting. The guage may show a good overall thickness reading which makes you think you can do a decent bit of cutting, but that reading may be made up of a thick base coat but with only a thin clearcoat.
The more expensive such as the Delfesko Positest at £450 gives 3 seperate measurements (I think) showing how thick each layer is. So my question is, it is worthwhile buying an 8828 or should I just leave it til I can afford to plunge for the Delfesko?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

AFAIK the £450 Positest DFT only gives a single reading too, you would need to move up to the Positector 200 model at over £1000 to get individual readings.

Normally you can get a reading under the bonnet where there is paint with no clear-coat, in order to give you a rough idea of the thickness of the base+colour coats.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm not sure that the Positest does give separate readings to be honest. I have the CM8828 and find it a very worthwhile tool - in most cases the total paint thickness is made up of 25% base, 25% colour, 50% clear. This is just an approximation but gives you a starter for ten if you like.

Additionally, take a paint thickness reading on the inside of a door for example gives you a thickness with just one layer of lacquer and gives you a good idea of the amount of clear there is on the car - again just an estimate, but an educated one if you know what i mean..


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

Why not get in touch with this guy

http://www.dftinstruments.co.uk/

Got my positector 6000 & positector 200 from him and I can't fault either gauge,


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

The new 200 will do exactly what you want. Buy cheap buy twice they say. 

Also ask extreme detail he has one as well.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. CCC can I ask how much you paid for the positector 200 guage as i didn't see any prices on the website you mentioned?
I can't see the trouble & strife being happy about me spending the cost of a family holiday on a PTG so I'm hoping the 200 is a good bit less than a grand. I'd probably end up with my nuts wrapped around my neck!

Thanks


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.paint-test-equipment.co.uk/Eban1000.htm

Does anyone have any knowledge of these units?? According to their website this one is £250+vat


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Deanoecosse 

I think it was about £1800. would have to check invoice. Speak to him and see what he says the proce may have gone down. Got mine at the end of last year.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Ouch £1800! Having managed to convince the trouble & strife that our £1000 plasma telly was an "essential purchase", I don't think she's gonna be convinced by an £1800 ptg that costs the same as 2 weeks in Florida!. I think I'll need to make do with the CM8828 just now as championed by the legendary Dave KG. 
Dave KG, can I ask where you bought your 8828? the only place I've seen them so far is the German guy on ebay.


----------



## Arousa (Jun 13, 2006)

Who carries the ANDTEK CM-8828 I tried google and I get japanese references.


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't _think_ there are any UK stockists!


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

For the un educated like me, can you tell me the benifit of haing a PG, I am being told by a few people that they are a waste of money.

I have seen a car scratch flattened and then polished and the PG didnt register any change in paint depth?

If some one can give me a very good reason for having one then I will be very gratefull (and have an extra bulet in my gun for the inevitable questions)

Thanks
JJB


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

If what you say is true and it was a known good PG then there a load of rubbish. If the PG was rubbish or faulty then it's a different matter.


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

It was a known good PG

JJB


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Sounds a little odd that no depth change was registered 

However why have a PTG, well say the car that was sanded came in for defect removal in the same area, would you rather have an idea on how much paint is on that area? compared to the thickness elsewhere on the panel. I know you said no reading change with the gauge you tried but so far I have been able to accept jobs and turn jobs away due to readings taken.

I class them as an insurance policy, you can get by without but can be safer for all if you have them, and I come from a painting background and never needed one in the past, but now I have them I can really see the benefits.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Sensible advice Gary!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

What if the car has been repainted - do you have more paint to work with, less or an unknown quantity? Do you make assumptions about a respray in the same way you do with factory primer, colour and clear coat thickness?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Only advantage with a resprayed car is you may know how much paint was used or layers done. The PG will see the old and new paint (assuming it wasn't a bare metal respray) and add it all together giving a large reading (as all but the best PG's only read the total thinkness of sprayed material), but you can still only play with the Clear coat.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Arousa said:


> Who carries the ANDTEK CM-8828 I tried google and I get japanese references.


This bloke in Germany stocks them...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coating-thick...r-lacquer_W0QQitemZ200113535876QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

ayrshireteggy said:


> This bloke in Germany stocks them...
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coating-thick...r-lacquer_W0QQitemZ200113535876QQcmdZViewItem


I ordered mine from the above German guy and just picked mine it up this morning from my local Parceline idiots. It was posted over a week ago from Germany (within 2 days of me paying by Paypal). When it hadn't arrived by the end of last week I emailed the seller and they gave me a tracking number. My Parceline depot claimed to have "attempted delivery" twice and also left a card twice for me. This was utter bull**** as my wife was in the house both days and I also didn't receive a "you weren't in" card from them. Luckily I had gone into the depot this morning because It was due to be shipped back to Germany today! No explanation could be given for the failed delivery lies and as I was late for work I didn't have time to take it up with a Parceline manager.

Seems a quality bit of kit though and comes in a nice protective carry case. I'd have no hesitation recommending the seller and just hope that your local courier is better than the Edinburgh Parceline muppets.


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> I ordered mine from the above German guy and
> Seems a quality bit of kit though and comes in a nice protective carry case. I'd have no hesitation recommending the seller and just hope that your local courier is better than the Edinburgh Parceline muppets.


Was it this one.....









or this one...Deanoecosse...?









have had the same problem with my local parceline wazzocks to mate.....:wall: 
Sean.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

It was the bottom one mate


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

seen the top one on bay, a lot cheaper, what is the difference as i need 2 get one aswell


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> seen the top one on bay, a lot cheaper, what is the difference as i need 2 get one aswell


I think the cheaper ones only measures ferrous materials
(ie steel bodies) but the bottom one that I got measures has a dual FNF probe that measures steel and aluminium bodies (ie Audi A8, Jag XK I think)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

well i took the plunge this morning and ordered one(the bottom pic) from the German seller...good job the wife does not know about my paypal slush fund lol:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> well i took the plunge this morning and ordered one(the bottom pic) from the German seller...good job the wife does not know about my paypal slush fund lol:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


I'm the same as you bigsyd. Fortunately my wife doesn't know about my Paypal slush fund either and also as she's a Paramedic with no interest in cars, she's not got a clue how much wax, paint gauges, machines polishers etc really cost. Luckily she falls for the "oh the paint gauge was £20 from ebay" line everytime. 
Mind you if she did find out what I actually spent on my detailing, I think I would need to call on her skills as a Paramedic to return my nuts to their correct position, after she had wrapped them around my neck!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

pmsl


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Refined Reflections said:


> Sounds a little odd that no depth change was registered
> 
> However why have a PTG, well say the car that was sanded came in for defect removal in the same area, would you rather have an idea on how much paint is on that area? compared to the thickness elsewhere on the panel. I know you said no reading change with the gauge you tried but so far I have been able to accept jobs and turn jobs away due to readings taken.
> 
> I class them as an insurance policy, you can get by without but can be safer for all if you have them, and I come from a painting background and never needed one in the past, but now I have them I can really see the benefits.


I agree 100 %. I use it for note resprays, how much laquer I remove wetsanding, etc...
For example, before sanding:










After sanding:










I know aprox when I have to stop.
Could we detail without a PTG? Yes, sure, but this is for me an insurance :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

does the CM-8828 have to be re-calibrated everytime you use it?


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the information guys, as you are aware I am new to this but just wanted a ********** and sensible answer, that I have now got and can see the reason for having a PTG.


JJB

:newbie:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Breezy said:


> does the CM-8828 have to be re-calibrated everytime you use it?


I don't think it would need calibrated everytime you use it but as its only a 1 minute job to do, it's probably a sensible idea to check the calibration each time using the supplied test plates supplied with the meter.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Personally i simply cant understand in this day and age of cheap electronics why these things are so expensive??

Surely they must be able to produce and sell these for closer to £100??

Weirdness

Daz


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> Surely they must be able to produce and sell these for closer to £100??


Yes but I doubt the volume demand is there.....


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> It was the bottom one mate


Many thanks for that mate....:thumb:

Sean.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

m500dpp said:


> Yes but I doubt the volume demand is there.....


True but if the price was realistic there`d be the demand....swings`n`roundabouts...

Hopefully a electronics factory owner in China is now reading this :thumb:

I`d certainly buy one for £100 but wont even consider £400 or more!

Daz


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

drnh said:


> True but if the price was realistic there`d be the demand....swings`n`roundabouts...
> 
> Hopefully a electronics factory owner in China is now reading this :thumb:
> 
> ...


Me too Daz... £100 seems like a realistic price for thos who are not earning their living from detailing....:thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

and heres one for £100, fe only, but its £100 that you asked for!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200117190159&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I've just found this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-Coati...oryZ4678QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I can't find any that will do non fe. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I can't really justify going up to the one C&S sells for £400, for the sake of potentially getting an Audi A8 etc in for detailing.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Is the one on ebay above any good / usable for occasional use.
If it is I think I will go for one after the nasty surprise I got with my original Merc paintwork when I tested it using DaveKG's guage last week (cheers again Dave)
All levels were very low  luckily it is a light colour in pretty good nick now so I will just keep it looking nice without any further correction work, but it has made me more wary of working on friends and relatives cars.
I also have a friend who is shortly buying a Ferrari 355 and wants me to go over it if I do get one to try and find any hidden bad repairs although he does know that this will be far from foolproof.

Cheers


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

just ordered a cm8828 off ebay. what's all the other emails about that you get? anyone else bother replying or just paid by paypal and it arrived? seems a bit unclear in the email i got.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

mneame said:


> just ordered a cm8828 off ebay. what's all the other emails about that you get? anyone else bother replying or just paid by paypal and it arrived? seems a bit unclear in the email i got.


Hi mate,

Yes, the emails do seem quite confusing! I had paid by paypal so I emailed them to ask if they had received payment. They replied that they had recieved payment and that the gauge was going to be sent out soon. It arrived within a week. :thumb:


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

cheers for that :thumb: i'm guessing it's a bit of a language translation barrier that makes them seem confusing. lol.


----------

